# 64 impala headliner



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok. I never put one of these up my self. Have removed a few and was wondering how bad it is to install one. If it came from a parts supplier. Like one from implals bobs or harmons etc. 

Would it be better if I left it off to a shop or do I need some special tools to get it done? 

Any help and pics appreciated greatly.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Are the bows already attached to the liner?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just make sure you have the bow in the right spot. and check eveything before you cut off the leftover fabric.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 28 2007, 06:21 AM~7567463
> *Are the bows already attached to the liner?
> *


Na the stuff ordered is just fabric. The bows slide through the hoops.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 28 2007, 06:26 AM~7567477
> *Just make sure you have the bow in the right spot. and check eveything before you cut off the leftover fabric.
> *


Right I have them numbered so it should not be a problem right.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

dude, its not bad at all. my pops and I did mine in my 59 in about 2 hours i think. I think i got mine from classic industries. I started in the back to the front. and yah, number em so u remeebr where they go. and if i remeber right, i think we had to cut about an inch in from the outside where the bows go through so theres no wrinkles. heres a pic of mine. hope this helped.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 28 2007, 07:41 PM~7572412
> *dude, its not bad at all. my pops and I did mine in my 59 in about 2 hours i think. I think i got mine from classic industries. I started in the back to the front. and yah, number em so u remeebr where they go. and if i remeber right, i think we had to cut about an inch in from the outside where the bows go through so theres no wrinkles. heres a pic of mine. hope this helped.
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit tha looks good, and i think i wil try it, soim assuming it comes with the loops and everyhing then, i guess that makes it fairly simple as long as you got everything.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

yah, its all stiched up and pretty straight forward


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

going in this.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i thought thing was still off the frame :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 28 2007, 08:38 PM~7572906
> *i thought thing was still off the frame :scrutinize:
> *


ha mines is, this is a customers car , dont get all jealouse.
 

still down to do the roof after its shot...


----------

